# What come first, push or pull?



## clueless (Jul 15, 2010)

OTG, do you push first with your right hand and then pull with the left, pull first and then push or simultaneously?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Same time


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I tend to think it's best to consider the power stroke as starting with the pull at least from a mental stand point. You will push quite naturally, but most of us tend to "forget" to pull to some degree. So I am at least focused on starting the action with the pull, even though there is no real perceptible lag time before following with the push, it's just how I think about it.

perhaps another way to put it is you know when to start the power stroke by where the pulling hand is located, so here again, I am focused on the pulling hand-- at least when I do it properly.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

I agree with Mark on this one. When I was Tourney casting and I forgot to concentrate on the pull my distances would fall. It is to easy to get into the old habit of trying to push the rod. Pulling first then pushing will add more distance to your cast wether it be on the surf or the tourney field. Pulling first will really come to light when using a very stiff tourney rod. If you try to push a real stiff rod like a tourney rod instead of pulling first it will feel alot stiffer. This is one way I could tell I was pushing and not pull/pushing because the rod would try to over power me in the cast. It will also tire you out faster in a long day on the tourney field.


----------



## clueless (Jul 15, 2010)

Yep, I followed Mark suggestion and I was able to see the improvement right away...I started with the pull and I followed with the push/pull...l...


----------



## clueless (Jul 15, 2010)

Mark G said:


> I tend to think it's best to consider the power stroke as starting with the pull at least from a mental stand point. You will push quite naturally, but most of us tend to "forget" to pull to some degree. So I am at least focused on starting the action with the pull, even though there is no real perceptible lag time before following with the push, it's just how I think about it.
> 
> perhaps another way to put it is *you know when to start the power stroke by where the pulling hand is located*, so here again, I am focused on the pulling hand-- at least when I do it properly.


What do you mean by that?


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Listen to mark. The first and only time I met with him for some practice, he got me throwing 50'+ further than i had, in less than ten minutes. I have continued to improve since always keeping in mind what he taught me that day.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Punch and pull.

The vast majority of fishermen and for that matter many tournament casters are right arm dominate. It is the natural thing to do and honestly is very productive up to a point. For me personally that point was 500'. 

12 years ago I was a stubborn, hatteras casting, 8nbait loving hardcore fisherman that was introduced to distance casting. in my mind all of that fancy pendulum swinging technique stuff was bologna. I just _knew_ that a good strong hatteras cast would kick butt and that the only difference between my 500' and the 700' that they were getting had to be the zzipplex rod and fancy reel....

I was very wrong. 

After getting my butt kicked in a couple of tourneys I began a quest to learn. At first I thought.... It has to be that fancy swing. Then I thought.... It has to be the fancy mag controlled reel. On and on it went. One day after a tourney back in 02, a caster, Bill Kennedy, said to me.... Stick that left arm out and PULL. A light bulb went off that day. Thanks Bill.

Whenever I teach, the single point I drive home the hardest is left hand/arm. You need to extend the left, keep it extended as you rotate until your hand out in front on your eyes/forehead and then (not before) pull hard to your chest at the same time that you punch through high and hard with the right.

The pull is like adding a turbo-charge to the cast.

Tommy


----------



## clueless (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks Tommy, it takes time to do them simultaneously. I am lefty and my left arm is even stronger but I don't think it really matters if you are lefty or right hand..What would you focus more, pull or punch? I can't focus on both....tried many times...no luck...Technically speaking from a scientific point of view, I think you will get a better load if your right hand is steady while initiating the pull and then the push....I understand now what Mark meant by the location of the left hand....That's the way I do it...starting the stroke when the left hand is in front of my eyes...(Saw it in your video a year or so ago..)...


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

If you need to focus on one then focus on the pull. The punch is much more natural for most, you will probably do it without too much concious effort. 

If you haven't viewed these two videos then take a look. I shot them several years ago (time flies) but the content is still relevant. For a fishing cast just take away some of the rotation.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAuMsGfQczw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wnqhCpJTVU&feature=related

Tommy


----------



## clueless (Jul 15, 2010)

Watched it 100 times..Great videos..Thanks


----------

